# Is it stump killer?



## GLOBOTREE (Jan 2, 2006)

What is the name of the stuff that the tree service companys put on stumps after cuttin down trees?
It is blue-green in color.
Is it for faster decay of the stump?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 2, 2006)

if it's liquid- I would guess you are talking about Tordon. it's an stump applied herbicide.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Jan 2, 2006)

TreeJunkie said:


> stump applied herbicide.



thats got a good rhyme to it, eh?


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't know what form it is in, I just saw it on the stumps afterward.
So it is for faster stump rotting?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 2, 2006)

no tordon does not aid in stump decomposition. Was the product applied to entire stump or just in around the outer edges?


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 2, 2006)

What kind of trees ? When I worked for davey we applied Garlon herbicide with a dye to the cambium layer ,on conifers we spread borax on the stumps in forest service land


----------



## Redbull (Jan 2, 2006)

We used Pathfinder II at Asplundh. It's brownish color and it's used to prevent regrowth and is applied to the cambium ring after the tree is cut down.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Jan 2, 2006)

It was more blue than green color. And was on all of the bigger trees they, Asplundh, cut. Pines and sweet gums mostly.
It was applied on the entire stump.
What color is Borax?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 2, 2006)

still sounds like tordon rtu. its is the blueish color. a lot of guys put it on the whole stump even though its not needed.


----------



## Stumper (Jan 2, 2006)

Pines? Pines aren't coming back! Duh....


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 2, 2006)

borax on conifers was for beetles I believe:bang:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 3, 2006)

Watch that tordon, its got some nasty propertys that arent conjusive with personal longevity. If you get the concentrate on you, only use cold water to get it off!


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 3, 2006)

use in moderation as well. Unlike roundup its stays active in the soil for a long time and can even kill surrounding trees through root grafts.


----------



## LightningLoader (Jan 3, 2006)

Since you guys are already on the topic. I've got a Camphor tree that was cut down a few months ago. Re-sprouting as expected. What would you suggest for this case? Also have another that was actually ground out and there are still pieces sprouting out of the ground from buried roots. What do I do with those?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Im not to familiar w/ camphor trees, but Id think the Tordon RTU would take care of the problem. Make a fresh cut and apply. It will also work on the stump sprouts. If these sprouts have leaves on them (i say that as I dont know where babson park is globally), you can spray them w/ roundup. It may take multiple applications or use a strong mix rate.


----------



## begleytree (Jan 3, 2006)

Stumper said:


> Pines? Pines aren't coming back! Duh....



All things being equal, I'd agree. but I have pics of pines in NC that were removed, and others topped at the top of the fenceline nailed to them, resprouted.
darndest thing I ever saw too.

and the blue ring is herbicide. no telling what kind by color, nearly all of it is clear to slightly milky. The blue or other color is merely a dye to prove application.
-Ralph


----------



## JimL (Jan 3, 2006)

I use Garlon 4


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Jan 3, 2006)

I usually slash deep saw cuts into them, like a tic-tac-toe board, then fill with dissolved salt (or salt like agent sold at Home Depot called stump out). One good wet Seattle winter and I can either smolder it below grade or chip it out. Water speeds decompostion in stumps. Enviro-friendly too


----------



## Redbull (Jan 3, 2006)

gitrdun_climbr said:


> I usually slash deep saw cuts into them, like a tic-tac-toe board, then fill with dissolved salt (or salt like agent sold at Home Depot called stump out). One good wet Seattle winter and I can either smolder it below grade or chip it out. Water speeds decompostion in stumps. Enviro-friendly too



Is it dangerous for livestock?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 3, 2006)

my experiences w/ the stump out crap is just that rather ineffective at least in our area. Invest in a stumper!


----------



## Redbull (Jan 3, 2006)

What if you got 20 acres of stumps to get rid of?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Redbull said:


> What if you got 20 acres of stumps to get rid of?




Hire a D-9!


----------



## Redbull (Jan 3, 2006)

Whats that usually run per day? No seriously, I need to know!


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Jan 3, 2006)

*stumps ain't that tough*

wind some chicken wire around your stump sticking up above it a foot or two and leaving a couple of inches of space around the sides. make it your brush burning pit and those hot coals will make that stump disappear if you burn in it enough. some say charcoal bricks will smolder it down but I found that the stump out lives the charcoal .. by far.

of course conditions must be right (no burn ban, away from structures, etc.)

if i stump grind i have to go pay a bond because Washington law defines a tree service owner a 'contractor' if he/she stump grinds; no stump grinding and you circumvent alot of Labor and Industry regulations including bonding. insurance is enough. i usually sub out stump grinding or 'treat' it for the long run if they're in no hurry (speedier decomposition).

my business is young:bang: 

as a side note I have a friend in the gulf coast area runnin his stump grinder all day. he posted an ad in the local paper and has rolled and rolled along.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Red, I wouldnt have any idea. Call a local dirt contractor, they should have the machinery. It will leave one :censored: mess though!

Another option would be to find a ROW comp that has a hydroaxe. Its like a stumper on steroids.

Either one, i would expect to pay $1000 per day, however ive never priced any of this type work.


----------

